# Just performed my own clutch fluid bleed. Simple process.....



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Some time ago I purchased a universal brake bleeder from Amazon....









DEDC Universal Auto Car Brake Fluid Oil Change Replacement Tool Brake Fluid Drained Bleeder Tool Equipment Kit Fluid Extractor, Brake System Bleeding Tools - Amazon Canada


DEDC Universal Auto Car Brake Fluid Oil Change Replacement Tool Brake Fluid Drained Bleeder Tool Equipment Kit Fluid Extractor in Brake System Bleeding Tools.



www.amazon.ca





You guys can check it out. Such a simple process, hook up the line to the clutch bleeder, apply some light vacuum so no air gets in, slowly open the bleeder and watch the old dirty fluid come out. Of course you need to make sure you keep the brake/clutch reservoir filled up so no air gets sucked in. I had this done a few months ago at the dealer and they did the old pumping method of the clutch (2 person job) I am so surprised how dirty the fluid looked after only a few months..

I will start doing this every few months now as a preventative measure. Brake fluid is cheap.

Jason


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Some time ago I purchased a universal brake bleeder from Amazon....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the chances you could do a tutorial?

How-To: Write a Tutorial


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> What are the chances you could do a tutorial?
> 
> How-To: Write a Tutorial


I could sure try to do one eventually. This would be for a Gen 2..

Jason


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sounds pretty easy. Just suck on it and keep full.

Wonder if that would work on bikes.


----------

